

Vertica Announces Community Edition Version of Vertica Analytic Database - dgudkov
http://www.vertica.com/news/press/vertica-announces-community-edition-version-of-vertica-analytic-database/

======
dgudkov
Columnar MPP-database used by Zynga and Groupon now has free Community
Edition.

